# Leopard Gecko a super mack snow?



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi I recently bought 11 leopard geckos to help me kick start breeding them.
When I bought them the man wasn't sure what types they were I've done my best to sort he morphs are but can you tell me what this is please?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Its very difficult to tell from the photo.
It could be a couple of things... Can you get a better pic in natural light?


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is this any better?


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

A Dark Super Snow. Could be genetic could be the result of incubation temperatures. Could be a mixture of both.


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Dark Super Snow you say? So a super snow is a Super mack snow right? Would you be okay to help me identify my other geckos?


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

If you show me some pics I'm more than happy to have a go and yeah thats a Super mack snow (hets unknown)


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay one second


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

This is my female, I have two of these, I think it is a super hypo









I believe this is a lavender as it's tail is purple, hard to see in the picture. I have two females of these.









Think this is an albino jungle giant?









Blizzard maybe blazing tremper albino?









Blizzard but not sure if normal? 









This is the off spring of the jungle giant albino, mother is a muphy patternless albino tremper









This is the mother


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I would agree yes 1 is a Super Hypo although I haven't kept these so I am no expert.

2 I would have said a normal but then I think a Lavender is a variation of a normal as apposed to a morph in its own right (correct me if i'm wrong)

3 again yes I would say you were right. It definitely looks Tremper Albino. Obviously you have a better Idea of the size and Jungle is just the pattern. If it had lines going across it's back for example it would be banded as apposed to Jungle.

4 & 5 I would say are both Blizzards. Neither seems pale enough for a Blazing though they well be het for it. Blizzards are known to fluctuate between dark and light in the same way super snow patternless do. I would say those to have a little too much yellow on them to be snows. Again though I could be wrong.

6 I would say Banded Tremper Albino 50% Giant, 100% het Patternless


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

3 is definitely a giant he is my biggest. 

the last one "Tremper Albino 50% Giant, 100% het Patternless"
Do you have a picture or describe the genetics better?

And the blizzards can you help me under stand the morphs please?


----------



## TWreptiles (Dec 21, 2011)

im probably not right but the super snow could be ana albino aswell because when incubated at low temps super snow albinos can turn out dark, ron tremper has a picture of one similar to yours on his app, the only way you will really be able to tell what any of these are is by test breeding them with others. if you bred the super snow to an albino if it was a super snow albino 100% of the babys would be mack snow albino which hatch out pink with white bands, and if it wasnt albino 100% of the babys would be mack snow het albino which hatch out black with white bands. hope this helps :2thumb:


----------

